# An old clunker plinker made quiet…



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Been meaning to thread this old stand-by for years, and finally got around to it. Took the time to shorten it up so it wasn’t so long with the can on it. I don’t know why it took me this long, but I used to love this gun, and an hour’s work was all it took to make me love it again.

If you don’t already have a suppressed .22 pistol get one. If you have less than five, consider another. Even if it’s a beat-up old toolbox gun, take it somewhere and have it made civilized. Any well-made .22 pistol deserves it


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

didn't leave a lot of barrel on that one , does it still fit in the original holster with the can ?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am just glad that I am not the only one with a work bench that looks like that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hiro said:


> I am just glad that I am not the only one with a work bench that looks like that.


If it makes you feel better I might have to clear some space to get that much room


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And if anyone comes looking around and touches even a single thing, I know about it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> didn't leave a lot of barrel on that one , does it still fit in the original holster with the can ?


It’s about 2 3/4”, plenty long enough for draw-double-tap pings on steel. With the can on, in the short configuration, it’s about an inch longer than it was originally. It’s not super-quiet - about like shooting a pellet rifle - but plenty quiet enough to shoot in volume without ear pro.

The holster I use with my suppressed 22s is an old nylon N-frame holster that I cut the end off so the can can stick through the bottom. A 22 can doesn’t really get hot enough to burn your leg.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I am just glad that I am not the only one with a work bench that looks like that.


Yeah. That’s my catch-all bench in the air-conditioned basement. In the summer it ends up catching it all.

Most of the year, it’s just set up for electronics and guitars, and actually stays pretty clean.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Double tap


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Been meaning to thread this old stand-by for years, and finally got around to it. Took the time to shorten it up so it wasn’t so long with the can on it. I don’t know why it took me this long, but I used to love this gun, and an hour’s work was all it took to make me love it again.
> 
> If you don’t already have a suppressed .22 pistol get one. If you have less than five, consider another. Even if it’s a beat-up old toolbox gun, take it somewhere and have it made civilized. Any well-made .22 pistol deserves it
> 
> ...


I have an old MK II with a bull barrel that would be a good candidate for another suppressor. Yours looks good, how does it group at 25 yards? Does it cycle with sub sonic ammo? Would it be a good varmint getter?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have an old MK II with a bull barrel that would be a good candidate for another suppressor. Yours looks good, how does it group at 25 yards? Does it cycle with sub sonic ammo? Would it be a good varmint getter?


Accuracy is unchanged. The POI shifts some, especially when the barrel and sight radius is so short.

I haven’t checked the velocity since I cut it, but I do have a Buckmark that was threaded at full length, and a radar. I’ll see if I can get the velocity reduction on paper.

The only subsonics I tried in it were the CCI Quiets, so they are pretty slow. Standard Velocity and Green Tag should be subsonic in a barrel that short. I’ll see what it does.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Accuracy is unchanged. The POI shifts some, especially when the barrel and sight radius is so short.
> 
> I haven’t checked the velocity since I cut it, but I do have a Buckmark that was threaded at full length, and a radar. I’ll see if I can get the velocity reduction on paper.
> 
> The only subsonics I tried in it were the CCI Quiets, so they are pretty slow. Standard Velocity and Green Tag should be subsonic in a barrel that short. I’ll see what it does.


What suppressor do you use for .22 pistols?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most all normal 36 and 40gr ammo is sub sonic when you go sub 5 inches with a 22lr

maybe a drill and tap , candidate for a red dot to make it a precision bunny snuffer in the garden


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> What suppressor do you use for .22 pistols?


The one in the pic is an AAC Halcyon. It’s by far my favorite 22 can because of the 3-lug adaptor. It can also direct-thread, which makes it about an inch shorter, but I think a tri-lug is perfect for a 22, especially a pistol.

Unfortunately, they’re not made anymore, and I’m almost out of tri-lugs for it. I almost bought another one last month, but couldn’t find more tri-lugs for it (I have two more after this one). I called the designer, who’s with another silencer company now, and he’s supposed to send me the drawing. If I can modify standard tri-lugs to suit it, I may buy a couple more and scrounge the tri-lug adaptors for them.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The one in the pic is an AAC Halcyon. It’s by far my favorite 22 can because of the 3-lug adaptor. It can also direct-thread, which makes it about an inch shorter, but I think a tri-lug is perfect for a 22, especially a pistol.
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re not made anymore, and I’m almost out of tri-lugs for it. I almost bought another one last month, but couldn’t find more tri-lugs for it (I have two more after this one). I called the designer, who’s with another silencer company now, and he’s supposed to send me the drawing. If I can modify standard tri-lugs to suit it, I may buy a couple more and scrounge the tri-lug adaptors for them.


Thanks


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> What suppressor do you use for .22 pistols?


It dawned on me that you were probably looking for a recommendation, rather than my geek-out.

Three current, with warranty, cans I’d recommend are the Rugged Oculus, SilencerCo Switchback and the Dead Air Mask. All three are current-tech, shielded baffles, modular adaptors etc. 

It’s hard to go wrong with a .22 can anymore. The k-baffle has been pretty well perfected, so it really just comes down to what you want in terms of features. The one I would highly recommend, even if you don’t want length modularity and such, is shielded baffles. It costs you an ounce or so, but shielded baffles nest together meaning that, no matter how dirty you let it get, your baffle stack can be slid out with only hand pressure. Unshielded k-baffles, if left to go too long, can mean having to pound your baffle stack out or, worse, it becoming a sealed can- for a .22, that basically makes it disposable.

If you’re willing to do a little bit of work (and I mean a VERY little), and don’t want the bells and whistles, I wouldn’t be afraid of a Form 1 kit. Like I said, the k-baffle has pretty much been perfected, so they’re pretty much all going to sound good. Going that route will probably save you 25% off a built can. You apply for your stamp, collect it in your email about a month later, drill out the baffles and end cap on your drill press, and engrave the serial and your name on the tube. It really is pretty easy, and you end up with a truly comparable can at the end of the day.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently having all of my NFA items transferred to trust. When that is done, I will be looking for another suppressor. Thanks or the info.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am currently having all of my NFA items transferred to trust. When that is done, I will be looking for another suppressor. Thanks or the info.


If I could make a recommendation, consider a single-shot trust. I’ve finally gotten my stamp collection entirely moved over to individual trusts.

You have your trust done up, and then rename a new copy for each stamp application. When you establish a trust (just before initiating a transfer), you are the only responsible person on it. Then, when the stamp comes back, you add whatever additional RPs you need on that item, if any.

With your entire stamp book on one trust, if you have any additional RPs (which is kind of the point), every new transfer means gathering up every RPs photo, fingerprints and 5320 to send in with your own.

If you’re moving a collection, en masse, putting them all on one trust is no big deal, as long as your trust is written with only you, the settlor, as the RP, and has a way to write them in as necessary. The advantage would come for future stamps- put them on a fresh trust, and you save a lot of application hassle and delays.

It costs me an additional $20 in notary fees, but each of my stamps is on a trust named after the serial of the item. When they come in, I add my wife, MIL and FIL. If a cousin or someone comes to hunt, and they want to take a can, I put them on that trust, and only that trust.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have an old MK II with a bull barrel that would be a good candidate for another suppressor. Yours looks good, how does it group at 25 yards? Does it cycle with sub sonic ammo? Would it be a good varmint getter?


According to True Gun Value, a Ruger MkII currently is worth $450.
Are you sure you want to butcher up a classic?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_Al said:


> According to True Gun Value, a Ruger MkII currently is worth $450.
> Are you sure you want to butcher up a classic?


Huh? It’s not “butchering” a gun to make it better suit your uses. It’s not like we’re talking about cutting the barrel and sticking a silencer on a DWM P-08 - though, I’ll say right now, I wouldn’t be above doing that if a 9mm suppressed better.

The MkII in the pictures was given to me 20 years ago, and has spent the intervening years rattling around in a tool box, a kitchen drawer, and magneted to a tractor’s steering column. Any “collectible” value it might have had was long-since scratched away, and I’d take use-value any day.

The next one I’m going to thread is a Marlin 56 that came from my grandpa. Forget about collectible value. It’s got sentimental value- all the more reason to make it that much more fun to shoot!


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

In a way, I'm glad there are those like you in this country.
I was able to get a 1917 GEW 98 Mauser, worth perhaps $900, for a grand total of $188 because it had been turned into a deer rifle.
Action is smooth as silk, it had been re-barreled in the 1930's as part of Hitler's rearmament efforts, and I don't believe it was fired during the war. The barrel is pristine.
No import marks, it was brought back by an American GI who then sporterized it.
She's in my closet now, loaded with 4 rounds of 170 grain JSP 8MM in case something needs to be made "DRT". Dead Right There.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_Al said:


> In a way, I'm glad there are those like you in this country.
> I was able to get a 1917 GEW 98 Mauser, worth perhaps $900, for a grand total of $188 because it had been turned into a deer rifle.
> Action is smooth as silk, it had been re-barreled in the 1930's as part of Hitler's rearmament efforts, and I don't believe it was fired during the war. The barrel is pristine.
> No import marks, it was brought back by an American GI who then sporterized it.
> She's in my closet now, loaded with 4 rounds of 170 grain JSP 8MM in case something needs to be made "DRT". Dead Right There.


Bro. We’re talking about a Ruger MkII. Seriously. They made about 87 billion of them, and the vast majority are well-used as the tool they are. $450 average used price is kind of meaningless when you can, for all intents and purposes, still buy that gun new.

The previous owner of your 98 was probably happy he sporterized that rifle. It was probably world’s more practical to his post-war needs. If you wanted a collector grade 98, you pay collector grade prices for it. Then you can put on your tweed smoking jacket, get out your pipe, and stroke the action while you watch re-runs of Craig Boddington safaris on Fudd-TV. Otherwise, you payed sporter money for a sporterized rifle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> Does it cycle with sub sonic ammo? Would it be a good varmint getter?


I got some numbers. I was on a conference call (mostly a listening one for me), so I just set up out the basement door, and fired some 5rd strings.

GPC was right about it almost all being subsonic at this length.

I have a Buckmark that I put a 5.5” TacSol threaded barrel on. That was the original length of the MkII Target, so it should be pretty well before/after.

Remington Golden Bullet (listed 1280fps)
5.5” Buckmark - 1074
2.75” MkII - 905

CCI Standard Velocity (listed 1070)
5.5” - 914
2.75” - 810

CCI Quiet (listed 710) didn’t cycle either
5.5” - 648
2.75” - 564

Federal Gold Medal (listed 1080)
5.5” - 980
2.75” - 841

At the end of the day, both cycled everything standard velocity and above, just not the stuff loaded to be subsonic in a rifle. On average, the cut barrel cost 123 fps. The silencer did give back about 20, though. 

I’ll tell you, I’d be damned tempted to take another one and start removing material from the bolt to see if I could get it to run the really slow stuff. The 550-600fps stuff is a ball to shoot. Plus, it would get you about 20% more energy than a stout pellet rifle (better down range retention), but is WAY quieter than that pellet rifle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Forgot a pic of the TacSol Buckmark…
Gun porn for gun porn’s sake.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Bro. We’re talking about a Ruger MkII. Seriously. They made about 87 billion of them, and the vast majority are well-used as the tool they are. $450 average used price is kind of meaningless when you can, for all intents and purposes, still buy that gun new.
> 
> The previous owner of your 98 was probably happy he sporterized that rifle. It was probably world’s more practical to his post-war needs. If you wanted a collector grade 98, you pay collector grade prices for it. Then you can put on your tweed smoking jacket, get out your pipe, and stroke the action while you watch re-runs of Craig Boddington safaris on Fudd-TV. Otherwise, you payed sporter money for a sporterized rifle.


It’s your gun, you are certainly free to do with it as you wish.
For the record, I don’t even own a TV, and I have zero respect for Boddington.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I got some numbers. I was on a conference call (mostly a listening one for me), so I just set up out the basement door, and fired some 5rd strings.
> 
> GPC was right about it almost all being subsonic at this length.
> 
> ...


last Dec we found a MkII standard with the tapered barrel in good shape for 225 with one mag used but it looked like it probably lived it's live in a drawer and was shot very little.guy came up behind me and asked if he could take a look I said you can look but I'm buying it he is getting me papers to fill out right now.

we have been playing with a Winchester wildcat 22lr rifle it has a very light bolt
I got it to cycle CCI quiet as long as I didn't put more than 3 rounds in the mag so I could have 1 in the chamber and 3 in the mag but 4 in the mag and one in the chamber and the second round doesn't feed.
it is an interesting design I wouldn't pay full price for it but we got it for about 1/2 so it it is worth it for that
at first I thought it was a 10/22 clone but it is really a very different gun built around the 10/22 pattern mag


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> last Dec we found a MkII standard with the tapered barrel in good shape for 225 with one mag used but it looked like it probably lived it's live in a drawer and was shot very little.guy came up behind me and asked if he could take a look I said you can look but I'm buying it he is getting me papers to fill out right now.
> 
> we have been playing with a Winchester wildcat 22lr rifle it has a very light bolt
> I got it to cycle CCI quiet as long as I didn't put more than 3 rounds in the mag so I could have 1 in the chamber and 3 in the mag but 4 in the mag and one in the chamber and the second round doesn't feed.
> ...


I’ve played with the Wildcat, and I didn’t care for it. The 10-22 kind of owns that space, and always will, in my opinion. The Remington 597 had some theoretical advantages, but it didn’t better the 10-22 in practice.

I’ve got several 10-22s, and none of them are threaded. Maybe that’s what I need to do next. I’m near positive a 10-22 bolt could be drilled out to cycle sub-sonics, and, if I messed it up, replacement bolts are easy to get.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Big_Al said:


> According to True Gun Value, a Ruger MkII currently is worth $450.
> Are you sure you want to butcher up a classic?


I bought it for $200.00, and I shoot it, a lot. With a suppressor I will shoot it even more. My guns are tools, not collectors items.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I’ve played with the Wildcat, and I didn’t care for it. The 10-22 kind of owns that space, and always will, in my opinion. The Remington 597 had some theoretical advantages, but it didn’t better the 10-22 in practice.
> 
> I’ve got several 10-22s, and none of them are threaded. Maybe that’s what I need to do next. I’m near positive a 10-22 bolt could be drilled out to cycle sub-sonics, and, if I messed it up, replacement bolts are easy to get.


if you run standard velocity ammo at 1070fps you don't even need to worry about making it a 2 stamper to cut length but that is what the Israelis did in 1986-2003 they used to cut at 8 inches and put a huge can on them around 10 inches and as big or a touch bigger than a D cell mag light , high rise scope mount mill dot 4x scope and add a high cheek piece to the stock. their lady prime minister shut them down in about 2002 when she ordered a lethality study on it and they realized just how potent a SV 22lr is. 

I have a spare guide rod and spring I have thought about just clipping coils to see if I could make it work with the bolt at full weight when I run the CCI quiets I really do need them cat fart quite so I run a long barrel bolt gun and get the desired effect

we have experimented with polymer frame 10/22 which works quite well , I have been tempted to build one out of wood just to prove I can do it 

there are some people playing with different bolt designs aluminum or nylon with an insert for the breach face might be interesting.

I feel like the Wildcat was a way to put more features on paper at the same price point as the 10/22 , have mag compatibility and do that for the person who would never take their 10/22 apart to work on it at all. 
the Wildcat does address the last round bolt hold open but it does it in a way that complicates mag loading at least for me 
it addresses the bold hold open latch , but I take care of that with a file ad the vice buff it and am out a few minutes time 
it addressed easier take down and cleaning from the breach but it wasn't that big of an issue and you could drill the receiver for cleaning if you wanted.

you have to have them to play with to learn so at the price we got it for it is a very light sub 4 pound package that will get used on the trap line. at least until some one needs a 22 then it may go down the road 
how do you argue with a working gun for a touch more than the price of a tank of gas


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

For rifles I run a silencer on my bolt guns. I have a 300 BLK in a AR pistol, but the action cycling can be heard fifty yards away. Sort of defeats the purpose. My next suppressor candidate, will be a Ruger American in 300 BLK. It comes with a threaded barrel, and takes AR magazines.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> For rifles I run a silencer on my bolt guns. I have a 300 BLK in a AR pistol, but the action cycling can be heard fifty yards away. Sort of defeats the purpose. My next suppressor candidate, will be a Ruger American in 300 BLK. It comes with a threaded barrel, and takes AR magazines.


I just got a package in the mail this afternoon. It’s a PT&G bottom metal that takes AR mags for a 700 S/A I built in .300 BO. Will try to get it together and post up pics this weekend. With 220s, it’s a Hollywood quiet little rifle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if you run standard velocity ammo at 1070fps you don't even need to worry about making it a 2 stamper to cut length but that is what the Israelis did in 1986-2003 they used to cut at 8 inches and put a huge can on them around 10 inches and as big or a touch bigger than a D cell mag light , high rise scope mount mill dot 4x scope and add a high cheek piece to the stock. their lady prime minister shut them down in about 2002 when she ordered a lethality study on it and they realized just how potent a SV 22lr is.
> 
> ….we have experimented with polymer frame 10/22 which works quite well , I have been tempted to build one out of wood just to prove I can do it…


Now, THAT got me thinking. I’ve printed several 10-22 receivers, and I can say, with confidence, there’s no real down-side to a well-printed polymer 10-22. 

What could make it interesting is that I could set up tonight, and have a virgin 10-22 receiver tomorrow afternoon. Having never been a rifle, I could build a legitimate pistol out of it. Any junk take-off 10-22 barre would do, so long as the first 10” or so of it was any good.

As a matter of fact, I’ve got a railed receiver in the safe that I’ve never finished … POOF! it is a pistol now.
If I took a 10-22 stock assembly, and cut the buttstock off of it before ever bolting it to the receiver, and rigged it up with a pistol brace, it would easily pass the new ATF pistol matrix- EASILY.

I could literally have a one-stamp shorty 10-22 by tomorrow evening.

!!!!

i got too much to do this weekend to make that happen, but it will happen.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I just got a package in the mail this afternoon. It’s a PT&G bottom metal that takes AR mags for a 700 S/A I built in .300 BO. Will try to get it together and post up pics this weekend. With 220s, it’s a Hollywood quiet little rifle.


I am casting 220's in .308, I will load fifty sub sonic rounds this weekend. Then I will sight in my suppressed Ruger Scout with these bullets. I need a chipmunk thumper.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Now, THAT got me thinking. I’ve printed several 10-22 receivers, and I can say, with confidence, there’s no real down-side to a well-printed polymer 10-22.
> 
> What could make it interesting is that I could set up tonight, and have a virgin 10-22 receiver tomorrow afternoon. Having never been a rifle, I could build a legitimate pistol out of it. Any junk take-off 10-22 barre would do, so long as the first 10” or so of it was any good.
> 
> ...


you can print yourself a charger chassis with connection point for a brace 

when I was doing proof of concept I didn't have the barrel block and screws , I just fit it in the receiver snug press fit and laid it in the stock and tossed the barrel band on 
I figured if I watched the barrel with each round the worst it could do was walk forward 

20 rounds later it hadn't walked forward at all and all 20 had fired and cycled and I ordered the rest of the hardware to finish it off.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> For rifles I run a silencer on my bolt guns. I have a 300 BLK in a AR pistol, but the action cycling can be heard fifty yards away. Sort of defeats the purpose. My next suppressor candidate, will be a Ruger American in 300 BLK. It comes with a threaded barrel, and takes AR magazines.


Here’s that 700, mule.

It’s one of the cheapest not-free rifles I’ve got. The action was a .223 that I got on clearance at Walmart for $50 or $75, well after I’d left Remington. The barrel was an AAC Model Seven barrel that got sold to CDNN during the bankruptcy and I paid $39 for. The scope is a Nikon Pro-Staff, another Walmart clearance for I don’t remember how stupid-cheap. The stock is a spare HS Precision 700 Police stock I had laying around- though I think I’m going to pillar and bed the original Walmart stock to save weight. The AR bottom metal, PT&G sent me for free. The silencer I got at employee pricing years ago.

All in, with the can and tax stamp, it’s less than $1,000, and I use that silencer on a few rifles.

With 220s, you hear the striker drop, the bullet whiz, and the target get bonked by a 220gr 30 cal pill.


----------

